# (Graphical Content) Ringworm?



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I dont know to much about ringworm on dogs sorry. It just looks painfull. Poor baby. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks... I hope so too...


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

My dogs have never had ringworm, thank goodness. But I've treated foster kittens with it... and that looks pretty typical of ringworm I've dealt with. I've had a few kittens who's skin got irritated by the medicine before the ringworm went away. It will take some time for the hair to grow back too. How many spots does he have?


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

One spot (shown above) on his back and one on his right arm... Close to his armbit... that part is weird I'm not sure if it's it. It has SOME hair and the skin below is red but showing none of the similarities with his back...

I asked my vet what that was last time, he just *glanced* at it... and said it was ringworm. either he's really good or he just couldn't be bothered....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone else have any experience with ringworms on their dogs?

I'm so worried...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just searched to see if I could find a couple links for you:

Ringworm in Dogs
Medi-Vet - Ringworm in Cats and Dogs
RINGWORM IN DOGS  What is ringworm

Wish I knew more, but maybe these will help....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I always thought that with ringworm, you saw... well, like a "ring" around the bald patch. I don't really feel like I see that... a ring of redness along the perimeter of the bald area.

Did the vet do a skin scrape on the area?

-Stephanie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

No experience or Ringworm, but my puppy had demodetic mange, which is something puppies get that is passed down from the mother (non-contagious) With demodetic mange every dog actually has this type of mite on them all the time, but there immune system is able to cope with and limit the reproduction of the mite which keeps it under control. It is normally only ever passed from mother to pup and it becomes a problem in some puppies because they have an under developed immune system. Harrys wounds looked VERY similar to those. If your vet is sure it is ringworm, then ringworm it probably is, but just thought I would tell you it looks similar...treatment for ringworm will not touch demodetic mange...the treatment that Harry had was chemical 'dips' which cleared it up quite quickley. To diagnose Ringworm I thought they had to have a skin scraping and then actually 'grow' it and that took 2-3weeks? Did the vet just use one of those lights?


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

It's an easy diagnosis, not requiring any scrapes or microscopes like you'd find with mange, where you'd be looking for mites. Looks completely typical in those pics from what I've seen with cats and myself. It takes a while to treat. The ring of redness isn't exactly around the edge of the area affected by it in my experience, which actually makes it easy to spot as an obvious ring. I got it on my leg a few years ago and it took a month to completely treat with daily application of antifungal cream. It's not so painful, just a nagging itch, much like athlete's foot. Touching it may make it a little worse for a minute, just like any sore.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I always thought that with ringworm, you saw... well, like a "ring" around the bald patch. I don't really feel like I see that... a ring of redness along the perimeter of the bald area.
> 
> Did the vet do a skin scrape on the area?
> 
> -Stephanie


No he didn't but he did switch the lights off and showed us under a blacklight. His skin "glowed". So he was pretty sure it was ringworm...


----------

